# Durango Iron Horse Classic Registration



## CWILK (May 21, 2008)

My wife and I registered for the ride on May 29. She will not be able to ride the event. We want to sell her registration including a bus ride ticket from Silverton back to Durango. Reply and I will send my contact info.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

CWILK said:


> My wife and I registered for the ride on May 29. She will not be able to ride the event. We want to sell her registration including a bus ride ticket from Silverton back to Durango. Reply and I will send my contact info.


I also have an extra registration I wouldn't mind selling, but how do you get around the ID check at number pick-up?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

CWILK said:


> My wife and I registered for the ride on May 29. She will not be able to ride the event. We want to sell her registration including a bus ride ticket from Silverton back to Durango. ......


Is this allowed?

You know the Leadville 100 has filed felony charges against two people who did this, if you can believe that!

http://bicycling.com/blogs/boulderreport/2010/05/11/do-not-cheat-at-the-leadville-100/


----------



## CWILK (May 21, 2008)

The packet has to be picked up by the registered person because they do an ID check. After that, are they going to check ID's again? Not likely. We are registered for the McDonalds Citizens Ride. We are not racers. We don't ask for a profit on the registration, aka scalping. We just want to recover the money we paid for the registration since she can't ride this year.


----------



## jake21 (Jul 29, 2005)

As long as the purchaser picks the packet up, you are good. Just hand it to whomever you want after that. They don't check after the numbers are picked up.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

What happens if you wreck and end up in the Hospital under the name of the original registrant? 
Could be considered Insurance Fraud...


----------

